# Here is my tank and Bully of the tank!



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## KMoss (May 7, 2011)

Looks awesome!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks great and I love how it is inset in the wall with plenty of room under it .VERY NICE!


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

AWESOME, Jim! And you bully is a handsome guy!

You have to post a pic taken with just the tank light, and the string lights above it, on.

Thanks for sharing..... beautiful setup.


----------

